# Aerating small ponds without power???



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

I need a plan to build some type of aeration for our small pond. I do not have power out there and was hoping you guys had an idea. I assumed windmill ones were cheap. I was WRONG about that. There's gotta be a cost effective way!!


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

ahahahni1 said:


> I need a plan to build some type of aeration for our small pond. I do not have power out there and was hoping you guys had an idea. I assumed windmill ones were cheap. I was WRONG about that. There's gotta be a cost effective way!!


You can find solar powered units on eBay for about $300. Not sure how well they work. Thinking about possibly building one myself.

Retail solar aerators are about 6 grand. -ouch.

Also considering building one that is wind driven, but utilizing vanes that are either prop-like, or similar to a wind-speed weather station.

These both will utilize an inexpensive low volume compressor pump.

Hope any of this helps.


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, a wind powered unit would be great since its always windy here. I can't find plans though. Something not too intrecate. I don't have a workshop. But it has to work.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

The BiL has one, IIRC, which is made from a 55 gal drum (cut in half and welded in an S shape onto a shaft with an old metal fan blade on bottom. Wind blows, turns the drum which turns the fan blade. Not fancy but it works. I'm sure you could do the something similar w/o a welder.


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

oh oh do you have pictures?


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

ahahahni1 said:


> oh oh do you have pictures?


Sorry no pics. Just use your imagination and you can come up with something similar. 

Google _vertical_ and/or _Savonius_ windmills.


----------

